# John Deere 445 engine quits when brake released



## Frank Thompson (Sep 12, 2019)

My John Deere 445 suddenly stopped running when I release the brake. I thought it was the seat switch, so I replaced that. Didn't solve problem. I must have break pedal depressed for tractor to continue running. I found that when I try to engage the PTO, the engine also dies. I'm convinced it's a simple solution, but I have not figured it out. 
Can anyone offer a suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would trace the seat switch wiring and see if it's grounding out or if there is an issue. The switch may be sitting too low and not being activated when you plant your behind in the seat. I used to have that problem, but I've been retired for ten years and have no trouble depressing that switch anymore!!
But in reality, my seat switch did get punched thru it's mounting and caused me trouble a few times. It's the first thing I check when I have the issues you are having.


----------



## Frank Thompson (Sep 12, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I would trace the seat switch wiring and see if it's grounding out or if there is an issue. The switch may be sitting too low and not being activated when you plant your behind in the seat. I used to have that problem, but I've been retired for ten years and have no trouble depressing that switch anymore!!
> But in reality, my seat switch did get punched thru it's mounting and caused me trouble a few times. It's the first thing I check when I have the issues you are having.


As I said, I purchased a new seat switch. I actually pressed the switch by hand to make sure what you are eluding to didn't happen. Then I replaced the brake switch. Another suggestion from someone. I cleaned all the connections. Still didn't help. Frustrated, I took the dractor to the local dealer to fix. I'm interested in what the problem is!


----------



## Frank Thompson (Sep 12, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I would trace the seat switch wiring and see if it's grounding out or if there is an issue. The switch may be sitting too low and not being activated when you plant your behind in the seat. I used to have that problem, but I've been retired for ten years and have no trouble depressing that switch anymore!!
> But in reality, my seat switch did get punched thru it's mounting and caused me trouble a few times. It's the first thing I check when I have the issues you are having.


after replacing the seat switch, the break switch and cleaning all connection, I relented and took the tractor to our local John Deere dealer. They said the problem is with "The Module". John Deere's price on that is $270.00. So as soon as it comes in, I, hopefully can mow, what is now my hay field!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW! Technology doesn't come cheap! Maybe you can sell the hay!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The "safety circuits" on lawn mowers are pretty simple to figure out if you've stared at enough wiring diagrams. They either work on the "M" (Magneto) side of the key circuit and ground the mag to kill a running engine when the contacts aren't closed, or they work on the "S" (Solenoid) side of the key circuit and won't let the 12v crank signal reach the solenoid if the contacts aren't closed to crank the engine. Then just for good measure, they usually wire the PTO switch into both sides (either won't crank, or kills a running engine when engaged) and throw in a reverse switch/module to ice the cake.

You can easily find a wiring diagram on-line that will help you trouble-shoot the safety circuits on almost any lawnmower.... *EXCEPT JOHN DEERE*. Finding a JD wiring diagram for their mowers on-line is like looking for a You Tube video on how to counterfeit money and they try to keep it that way for a reason.

It's so they can sell you a BS $270 module and not have some average DIY guy easily by-pass it in five minutes with a $.20 worth of butt splices....

I always tell customers there's an insidious motive behind why JD paints their stuff GREEN...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sometimes it's a mis alignment of the switch, and the mechanism on the pedal. I have seen that a few times where it doesn't press, or depress the safety switch properly. Wear, and tear causes stuff to get out of wack sometimes.


----------

